# Skippr and Scooter - Deep Sea Fishing



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skippr and Scooter
Deep Sea Fishing



​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

....Captain peachy has skillfully maneuvered team Skipooter into the fish, and the boy's have taken it from there. Mmmm fresh fish for supper tonight, no doubt seasoned with the finest seasoning's gathered from far away land's in past adventures...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

And a very nice Coral Trout on the line I see.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Well, it all looks like Huge fun - so where are the 2 golden boys? I Know they must be jealous!...*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It sure is sweet to see the boys relaxing on their fishing trip! 
Khaleesi would like to ask permission to Captain Peachy to go on board the next time his ship sails. 
My boy says he's a good "fisherbirdie" and he's even skilled at stealing fish out of penguins!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



....Captain peachy has skillfully maneuvered team Skipooter into the fish, and the boy's have taken it from there. Mmmm fresh fish for supper tonight, no doubt seasoned with the finest seasoning's gathered from far away land's in past adventures...

Click to expand...

Yes, indeed! Skipper and Scooter are planning to make Sunny and Sparky do the cleaning and prep of the fish for dinner. The ol' "we caught 'em, you cook 'em" ploy!



Kate C said:



And a very nice Coral Trout on the line I see.

Click to expand...

 Skipper thinks it's a Red Snapper. I hope he's right -- they are very tasty.



SPBudgie said:



Well, it all looks like Huge fun - so where are the 2 golden boys? I Know they must be jealous!...

Click to expand...

 Ah, you know the sunshine boys -they are probably off sightseeing somewhere. 



aluz said:



It sure is sweet to see the boys relaxing on their fishing trip! 
Khaleesi would like to ask permission to Captain Peachy to go on board the next time his ship sails. 
My boy says he's a good "fisherbirdie" and he's even skilled at stealing fish out of penguins! 

Click to expand...

 Peachy would love to have Khaleesi join him anytime he likes. Peachy says Khaleesi can be "First Mate" and have a turn at the wheel of the boat if he'd like! *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter*

Those fish are almost as big as the wonder boys. I guess they are training their muscles to get bigger while they play to be sure they are ready with the stamina for any big adventures.. Love to your whole flock, Jo Ann:hug::hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Those fish are almost as big as the wonder boys. I guess they are training their muscles to get bigger while they play to be sure they are ready with the stamina for any big adventures.. Love to your whole flock, Jo Ann:hug::hug:

Click to expand...

You're right, Jo Ann! The boys are always in training. 
:hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness now Skiperooter has his very own boat... Did Skipper buy it with his credit card? Looks like they are having so much fun fishing.. Oh by the way I see that they have eaten there Snickers Bar I see the wrapping paper on the floor of the boat..Peachy looks so cute with his captain hat on... Looks like they will be bringing fish home for dinner for you to have.. Maybe Garlic grilled Fish will fill you up... Oh by the way are they going Crabbing on the way home Mud Crab they are so yummy..


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

A close examination will give away the top secret bait the boys are using...

It appear's fish, as well as TB administrators, cannot resist the urge to indulge in the goodness of the famous and delicious Snick.....:laughing1:...:laughing1:...:laughing1:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> A close examination will give away the top secret bait the boys are using...
> 
> It appear's fish, as well as TB administrators, cannot resist the urge to indulge in the goodness of the famous and delicious Snick.....:laughing1:...:laughing1:...:laughing1:


Hey Randy. I know what the top secret bait is that they are using... I'll let you in on a secret it is Chook you know what!!!!!!!!!! You can guess what that is.. Hee Hee.. I use it when I go fishing and talk about fishing we are going tomorrow.....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Could be a Red Snapper Deb, they look very similar and over here they are often found together.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Kate C said:



Could be a Red Snapper Deb, they look very similar and over here they are often found together.

Click to expand...

Whatever kind of fish he's caught, I'm sure Skipper will enjoy it. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Whatever kind of fish he's caught, I'm sure Skipper will enjoy it. *


Deb. The silver fish looks like a Silver Dew or a Snapper.. My mother will know...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skip and Scoot have caught a whale of a fish! Looks like they need the extra energy in the *cough cough* _Snicker's bar_ to haul in those scaley beasts!

Heave, Skipooter! Heave! 

They look charming with their gear and rods


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

My mother said that the Silver fish is a Tuna and the Pink one is a nannyguy... I have never heard of the pink one before.. My mother is really good at naming fish....


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

As cute as the whole thing appears I fear Peachy may actually not just have his Captain's hat on but also his Director's hat!! I think he has plans for his next movie with Skip and Scoot - TITANIC!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Skip and Scoot have caught a whale of a fish! Looks like they need the extra energy in the *cough cough* Snicker's bar to haul in those scaley beasts!

Heave, Skipooter! Heave! 

They look charming with their gear and rods 

Click to expand...

Skipooter thanks you for the compliment!
Gotta keep those Snickers Bars handy just in case you get "caught" hungry unexpectedly! 



Frankie'sFriend said:



As cute as the whole thing appears I fear Peachy may actually not just have his Captain's hat on but also his Director's hat!! I think he has plans for his next movie with Skip and Scoot - TITANIC! 

Click to expand...

 Oh Madonna -- do you really think Peachy is THAT diabolical? (You know him too well! :laughing*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

TITANIC is a great Movie. Peachy being director has something up his little sleeve top secret stuff... I think that the next episode is going to be a really exciting one I can feel it.....


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper and Scooter*

Is that a hint I see that there will soon be a budgie or two making tracks on the 
moon? Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Madonna -- do you really think Peachy is THAT diabolical? (You know him too well! )

Deb, I think if it has to do with the little chappie receiving more attention it COULD be a possibility


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Deb, I think if it has to do with the little chappie receiving more attention it COULD be a possibility


*Soooooo true!

Maybe Peachy should direct a show starring Paddy and Khaleesi. Pedro and Poppy could be "extras". 

We'll have to think of a good theme for them.  
Send me a PM if you have any brilliant ideas!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hahaha!! Those fish are almost as big as they are ! Those boys are pretty talented!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julie, 
Don't tell them I told you, but I think they are both secretly glad they did NOT catch a shark! :wow:*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! I hope they enjoyed their fish!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How many of you actually found the Snickers Bar in this picture?*


----------

